# Becca's Album- lots of pics! :)



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

I take a lot of pictures of my own horses and friends and family's horses so i will post them all here. Will write the breed too and age if i remember them all.

My Fjord that I sold to a great home last year. Gelding now 8 yrs old.



























Norwegian Døl (draft) Name: Sander Age: 7? Gelding


















Maya, Norwegian Døl. Mare, 12 yrs?









Danish Warmblood. Name: Springborgs Gucci aka Gucci 









Coldblood trotter. Name: Troll Sjefen 









:lol:


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Norwegian Warmblood, Milaro. Foal here, he is now 2.




































Maya









Fjordhorse mare (Ullsblakk) White dun i guess. Name: Bitten w/foal


















Shetland. Herkules









Milaro:


















Fjordhorse- Name: Bris. Foal here now 2.


















TB- Musical Point. Mare


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

N.Warmblood. Orelio (Sire: the deseased Aurelio!)































































Fjordhorse filly. Bea









My colt when he was a foal, won lots of prizes that day at a show


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Fjordhorse Stallion (now gelded) Fløgstad Bruse































































Fjordhorse filly, Bea. The one longer up is a fjord/døl mix named Ulla.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Sander




































Ulla, new to the world.









My Oldenburg mare, Engens Savannah. 4 yrs old.









Maya






















































Tall girl


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Norwegian Warmblood...again. Dewalia





































Me & Maya


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Some cross country training


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Dave Thind


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

:shock:









Approved stud- Jestis Larno


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Puh, that's enough for now. I'll post some show jumping pics tomorrow or something


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, my :shock:

In what kind of paradise do you live? everything is breathtaking beautiful!

thank you so-so much! please share some more photos when you can. 

I hope the lady who was leading the rearing bay was alright!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

What breed is Maya?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are some absolutely stunning horses. I love that paint doing cross country!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW :O Your horses are all beautiful!!! I am so jealous.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you all  I live in Norway, kinda pretty here i guess 

Maya is a Norwegian draft breed called Døl. But she is a lot lighter built then most in this breed.

All these horses are not mine, thank god  Just 2 of them, the black colt (same breed as Maya but going to be a lot bigger then her), and the big bay mare with the funny white markings on her face.

The lady with the bay 2yr (now 3) yr old stallion was just fine, nothing happened to her thankfully, her horse was just a wee bit geared up in the ring.

The "paint" is a woman i knows horse, she is a pure bred Norwegian Warmblood but is also registered in the Pinto registry.

I have tons of more pictures to post so more will come


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Edit: The fjord in the snow pictures and the eventing pictures was mine, but i sold him last year.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

A friend and my old fjord 









Orelio:




































My horse when i was little, about 21-22 years ago.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

A friend and his old champion horse.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

My dog Weevil, a spoiled rotten min-pin that i love dearly 




































More of Sander













































My old fjord <3 He was a strange fellow.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

At this time that filly was around 3-4 weeks. No mum, long and sad story of neglect. So pretty much a rescue issue. Bottle fed and is doing pretty good now, a bit too clingy to people but that's the way things turn out sometimes with bottle fed foals.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow!!!!! Those were some stunning pics, you have beautiful horses, and you dog is adorable!


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

beccaH said:


> My dog Weevil, a spoiled rotten min-pin that i love dearly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a little red Min. Pin. as well! Her name is Barbie  Crazy little dogs but i love her more then anything


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I love your pictures.  They are great. And the scenery is fantastic. Can't Wait to see more!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love your photos! They're gorgeous My grandmother was from Norway and my grandfather was Danish, so I have a soft spot for Scandinavians, hehe.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words  I'm not 100% Norwegian, born in Germany then lived in Canada for about 11 years, now i have been in Norway since '99 and don't have any plans on moving out of the country, love it here.

My colt & his summer buddies, pics taken on Sunday


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Little bit sunburned poor guy.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

How things were done way back then  This was a great day!


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

I took 750 photos that day (Sunday), so it's not easy to pick out a "few", hehe, hope you all survive my spam


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Update: New pics of my Oldenburg mare that is still for sale.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

And a couple of my yearling norwegian draft


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Gorgeous pictures, gorgeous horses!!! Your colt is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Wonderful pictures


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

AMAZING pictures! One of the pictures in the first posts, where the darker horse is trying to kick the Fjord, looks so weird becuase you cant really see the horse in front of her/him so it looks like it has extra legs/hooves! LOL

New Life goal : Ride in Norway!!!!


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

STUNNING pics, all the horses are just beautiful, along with scenery!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely Photos and Gorgeous horses/ponies/foals - Thank you so much for sharing I really enjoyed seeing them...


----------

